# Camper Rental



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

My wife and I went to the RV show last weekend and think we have decided on getting a Hybrid camper. My question is, do any of you know where I could rent a hybrid fir the weekend before I go spend the money on one. We want to try before we buy. Any help would be great.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*camper rental*

Ron Hoover ?


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.autorvworldoftexas.com/rentals

It doesn't look like the links work within that page to the individual campers..but I have rented an Rpod there before so you might see what they have available.


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Our first camper was a hybrid. I'm guessing they wouldn't hold up very long if they were rented out regularly. They are finicky on how they set up and even more finicky on how they get packed for travel. Plus you have the aspect of canvas which also needs special care.

I don't see as many hybrid models on the market as there once was and I think it's because the newer model traditional hard sided campers are very lightweight. Most folks look at hybrids for the weight.

Tell your dealer you are interested but want to try it first. Maybe they'll let you take it for a weekend...or a night.

In the mean time looks like American Dream Vaations, San Antonio has one: http://www.americandreamvacations.net/website.php?wid=1&event=view&id=731


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

i HAVE SEEN rv RENTALS ON THE NET YOU JUST HAVE TO SEARCH IT OUT, AND DEFINATELY RENT ONE BEFORE YOU SPEND TO SE IF YOU LIKE IT.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

MG travel trailers in Clute top notch!


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

I would only rent from American Dream Vacations in San Antonio if they're your last resort. Be prepared to be there many hours when you pick up the camper, and also be prepared to leave without a camper (voice of experience here). I wish they were better, as they're very conveniently located, but after they almost ruined my last vacation, I doubt I'll ever rent from them again.

Jeff


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks, Jeff. That would suck to drive there and not have a camper to rent.


----------

